# Synaptics touchpad -  no worky

## monkeyBox

Ok, I've tried using both tpconfig and the XFree86 synaptics driver and they BOTH say that they can't find a synaptics touchpad installed.  I am 100% positive that I have a synaptics touchpad (Dell Latitude C400).

My question is, is there anything specific I have to configure in the kerenl or install before I try using synaptic drivers?  I'm very confused here... The touchpad works fine under normal "mouse" XFree drivers, except that I don't have edge-motion or hot-spots, and other functions.

Please help!

----------

## snkmoorthy

as a reminder, did you put the "load synaptics" + all the other params in your device section. I'm having trouble with synaptics as well, because, if I try to use the driver, the pointer responds when I start X, but it immediately moves to the left corner and it doesn't respond after that...I have a Compaq Presario 1525US. 

"I don't have a solution to offer, but I share my pain to ease yours"   :Smile: 

----------

## greeneye

Well, I had the Xfree driver for the synaptics touchpad up and running. Worked great ! However, recently I did a emerge -u system and now the mouse pointer shifts immediately to the top when i start X. I tried to recompile the driver (used the binary version before that), but unfortunately it doesn't compile.

Sorry for not being able to offer any solution, but I have no idea where to start looking for what is causing this weird behaviour. The update didn't changed a whole lot on my system, so theoretically the driver should continue to work...

To Monkeybox: You did modify your XF86config according to the INSTALL file, right ?

greeneye

----------

## Salze

Hi MonkeyBox!

 *monkeyBox wrote:*   

> Ok, I've tried using both tpconfig and the XFree86 synaptics driver and they BOTH say that they can't find a synaptics touchpad installed.  I am 100% positive that I have a synaptics touchpad (Dell Latitude C400).

 

I've got an C400, too, and tpconfig works - although I use it to disable the touchpad. Did you start it before XFree starts?

bye

Salze

----------

## jammey97

As an alternative you may want to try the 'jamd' mouse driver.

It can be found here:

http://jamd.sourceforge.net

There's not much documentation on the website but the source code does include instructions on configuring and installing.  It runs in the background similar to gpm.  It supports the synaptics and alps touchpads along with every other kind of mouse and lets you use the more advanced features such as side scrolling and 3 button mode (where the pad tap is button1 and the hard buttons are 2 and 3).  

It works great in X 4.3.0 here.

----------

## monkeyBox

I've tried jamd as well, can't get it to work either...

Is there any special settings I should consider in the kernel config? (I'm using 2.5.65)

----------

## jammey97

 *monkeyBox wrote:*   

> I've tried jamd as well, can't get it to work either...
> 
> Is there any special settings I should consider in the kernel config? (I'm using 2.5.65)

 

All I did was start the jamd daemon with the alps-ps2 option then reconfigured my mouse input device in the XF86Config file as follows:

Driver	"mouse"

Option	"Protocol"		"IMPS/2"

Option	"Device"		"/dev/jam_imps2:0.0"

Option	"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"

Make sure to start jamd before starting X, and everything should work.  No special kernel config needed aside from ps2 mouse support.

----------

## Hypnos

Here's a beta driver that I use:

http://www.sourav.net/synaptics-0.11.3.tar.gz

Everything works except the horizontal scroll on the 4-way scroll button.

----------

## ribo

this might work too, its build for toshibas, but couldn't hurt to give a try.

http://www.janerob.com/rob/ts5100/cPad/index.shtml

----------

